# Lüftervorkammer für mehr abstand zum Radiator



## Blackmac93 (23. November 2010)

*Lüftervorkammer für mehr abstand zum Radiator*

Als ich mich gerade mal wieder auf Aquatuning aus getoppt habe, bin ich auf die Lüftervorkammern gestoßen. Habe gelesen das diese angeblich die Kühlleistung und sogar auch die Lautstärke verringern sollen

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Shroud & Entkopplung 140mm (7mm stark) Phobya Shroud & Entkopplung 140mm (7mm stark) 38205

Kann mir einer von euch dazu etwas sagen? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Teilen?

MFG Blacky


----------



## joel3214 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Lüftervorkammer für mehr abstand zum Radiator*

Lautstärke wohl nur weil es die Lüfter entkoppelt.
Aber die Kühlleistung !?


----------



## Rocksteak (23. November 2010)

*AW: Lüftervorkammer für mehr abstand zum Radiator*



Blackmac93 schrieb:


> Habe gelesen das diese angeblich die Kühlleistung [...] verringern sollen



Ich nehme an du wolltest verbessern im Bezug auf die Kühlleistung schreiben? 

Ich würde sagen die verringern die Lautstärke, aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Kühlleistung besser wird.


----------



## Blackmac93 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Lüftervorkammer für mehr abstand zum Radiator*

Jo  Kühlleistung soll verbessert werden  Weil man ohne vorkammer an der stelle wo der Motor sitzt einen Totenpunkt ohne Luftströmung haben soll. Hört sich aber alles für mich sehr komisch an.


----------



## Taitan (23. November 2010)

*AW: Lüftervorkammer für mehr abstand zum Radiator*

bei Lüftern wird durch eine Vorkammer (Shroud) der "blinde" Fleck direkt unter der Lüfternabe teilweise reduziert -> mehr effektive Radifläche -> bessere Kühlleistung. Jedenfalls in der Theorie.


----------



## Blackmac93 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Lüftervorkammer für mehr abstand zum Radiator*

jetzt ist die frage natürlich nur noch ob es sich lohnt 

Habe bald nämlich wieder eine größere Bestellung vor und spiele mit dem Gedanken die Teile mal auszuprobieren


----------



## joel3214 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Lüftervorkammer für mehr abstand zum Radiator*

Nimm einfach längere schrauben und Abstandshalter.
Am besten aus Gummi dann hast du auch Entkopplung.
Beim Kauf würde ich gerne das Ergebnis erfahren


----------



## Blackmac93 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Lüftervorkammer für mehr abstand zum Radiator*

ich werde mich mal weiter schlau machen und dann mal gucken ob ich es wage


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. November 2010)

*AW: Lüftervorkammer für mehr abstand zum Radiator*



joel3214 schrieb:


> Nimm einfach längere schrauben und Abstandshalter.
> Am besten aus Gummi dann hast du auch Entkopplung.
> Beim Kauf würde ich gerne das Ergebnis erfahren


 


Wenn du nur abstandhalter zwischen

Luffi und Radi machst,

haste den ja nicht mehr dicht auf dem Radi sitzen.^^

Die meiste luft geht zu den Seiten raus.^^

Nicht effektiv.

Mit der Geräuschentwicklung vermute ich ,

das die Lüfterblätter nicht direkt über den Radilöchern

vorbeilaufen(was evt. zu geräuschen führt).



MFG


----------



## Mischk@ (23. November 2010)

*AW: Lüftervorkammer für mehr abstand zum Radiator*

Hab da mal was gefunden: Phobya Shroud Plexi  Aquainfos – Wakü Tests, Erfahrungen und Community


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. November 2010)

*AW: Lüftervorkammer für mehr abstand zum Radiator*



Hm sagt ja schon was aus ,

das Ergebnis.

Aber wer montiert seine Lüfter saugend,

auf den Radi?????


Ob das Ergebniss anders ausfällt,

Wenn der Luffi bläst ???


----------



## sen1287 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Lüftervorkammer für mehr abstand zum Radiator*

das wird sich sowohl als auch nichts nehmen 

die lufttemperatur ist im endeffekt die gleiche, die den radi durchströmt.


----------



## Uter (23. November 2010)

*AW: Lüftervorkammer für mehr abstand zum Radiator*

Man muss aber auch bedenken, dass zwischen 20 und 7mm ein deutlicher Unterschied liegt. Ich vermute, dass man 7mm kaum/nicht messen kann.

Der saugende Betrieb soll minimal besser sein, ich kann es jedoch leider nicht ausprobieren, da unter den Lüftern kein Platz für den Radi ist.


----------



## Blackmac93 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Lüftervorkammer für mehr abstand zum Radiator*



Mischk@ schrieb:


> Hab da mal was gefunden: Phobya Shroud Plexi  Aquainfos – Wakü Tests, Erfahrungen und Community



danke für den link, sind ja wirklich nützliche infos infos und werte vorhanden.
denke ich werde es mal mit den teilen versuchen, mal sehen ob ich euch da nen unterscheid präsentieren kann 

edit: werde mich dann aber wohl auch mit den 20mm kammern vergnügen


----------



## Mischk@ (23. November 2010)

*AW: Lüftervorkammer für mehr abstand zum Radiator*

Ich habe meine saugend montiert...

Anders herum habe ich keine Temperatur Unterschied festgestellt.


----------



## fuSi0n (24. November 2010)

*AW: Lüftervorkammer für mehr abstand zum Radiator*

Blasend oder saugend macht zumindest bei Lüftern auf nem Radi keinen messbaren Unterschied xD. Saugend hat bei mir den Vorteil, das ich den Dreck auf dem Radiator einfach abpusten/wischen kann. Beim blasen müsste ich immer die Lüfter demoniteren oder Druckluft verschwenden.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (24. November 2010)

*AW: Lüftervorkammer für mehr abstand zum Radiator*

7mm wird wohl nicht viel bringen, und der 20mm kostet schon 7€, da würd ich eher zu einem der yate loon 140mm bundles bei aquatuning greifen, die sind 25mm dick und günstiger als die shrouds, dann einfach den motor rausdremeln und du hast shrouds


----------



## Mischk@ (24. November 2010)

*AW: Lüftervorkammer für mehr abstand zum Radiator*

So kann man das auch machen. Sieht vielleicht nicht so toll aus, aber ist praktisch the same.. vielleicht transparente Lüfter bei Ebay kaufen für 3€ oder so...


----------



## VVeisserRabe (24. November 2010)

*AW: Lüftervorkammer für mehr abstand zum Radiator*

Jop oder passend lackieren

@Mischk@: auf ebay vergesse ich immer  aber wenn die funktion egal ist, da man sie ohnehin zerschnibbelt is ebay wohl die beste wahl


----------

